# Random NON-POLITICAL campfire stuff #6



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2022)

When you have to take your MIL home?


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 19, 2022)

^^ I'd know that car anywhere....that's @blood on the ground


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 19, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1177605


Me too!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1177640



And early on it didn't have any apples in it.   They were made it ritz crackers and cream of tartar.   You would have sworn it was apples.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And early on it didn't have any apples in it.   They were made it ritz crackers and cream of tartar.   You would have sworn it was apples.


Man they were good tho. If y’all ain’t tried a Bojangles sweet tater pie……you don’t know what your missing. Make a puppy dog pull a freight train.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Sep 19, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And early on it didn't have any apples in it.   They were made it ritz crackers and cream of tartar.   You would have sworn it was apples.


I always heard they were made with potatoes but after that lava inside touches your tongue you can't tell what you're eating.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 19, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1177666


No food stamps needed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2022)

Mars said:


> I always heard they were made with potatoes but after that lava inside touches your tongue you can't tell what you're eating.



It has been decades but I remember reading it was crackers and at one time I had a recipe that called for crackers.

I do also recall that they were fined for misleading advertising.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Man they were good tho. If y’all ain’t tried a Bojangles sweet tater pie……you don’t know what your missing. Make a puppy dog pull a freight train.



Yes they were, and Yes they ARE! 
Even the wife loves the sweet tater pies from Bonangles and she’s no sweet tater fan.
Problem is, every time we’ve tried to order them recently they haven’t been available…but it’s been a couple months since we tried.

Please tell me they’re back!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 19, 2022)

Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 22, 2022)

Yup! I’ve ate Chicken vegetable soup every day for lunch this week


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 23, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1178410


I just spewed my coffee ?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 23, 2022)

I dont get it,,,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Sep 23, 2022)

LOLZ. Yall are rolling today


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2022)

Did they really park there?


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1178791


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1178795





That kid can draw me the same picture and change it from school to work.


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2022)

Gotta love when @Dub has a day off work!
Pages of entertainment come out of nowhere.


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Gotta love when @Dub has a day off work!
> Pages of entertainment come out of nowhere.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2022)

Dub said:


>


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 26, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1179000




And grandma's sweet potato pie counted a a serving a vegetables and all others counted as a serving a fruits and nuts.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 26, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> View attachment 1179000




And all meat came from God, not some idiot taking animal food, turning it into a paste someone would never eat, wip8ng hi jiney with it and calling it "meat".


----------



## BassRaider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 29, 2022)

Giving push up another meaning entirely.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 29, 2022)

Smart people .


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)

Meh.....it's not so bad after a couple a' mugs of good stuff.


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)

(it's not political.....it is a financial fact)


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Oct 1, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Or Gainesville, Fl.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 2, 2022)

Yep that’s about right….sticker says Make America Green Again


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2022)

I’d bet it would still work in today’s time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1180215



I'm a JW. That's pretty darn funny!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 6, 2022)

Dub said:


>


No doubt about that


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Ya think?


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1182407


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1182407


I actually have one of those cans somewhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 17, 2022)

New REM 870


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Oct 18, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1183549
> New REM 870


Nice hook on that right hoof!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 20, 2022)

Now that’s an eye catcher


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 21, 2022)

^^ #METOO


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 21, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Since when is a wabbit not food?


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 21, 2022)

Dub said:


>


I call foul on this. If you ain't MAN ENOUGH that she's tell'n you what you're watching, you sure as heck ain't no man and ain't tell'n her you think they're sexy.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 22, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Truth!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 24, 2022)

Still some good people out there folks !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 25, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/CLDBjgECo50?feature=share


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/CLDBjgECo50?feature=share


Now thats HUNGRY !!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 25, 2022)

Hunting dogs !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 26, 2022)

.


----------



## oldways (Oct 26, 2022)

That’s for sure


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 27, 2022)

.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 27, 2022)

Christmas sweatshirts for Rooster and Batjack


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 27, 2022)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 27, 2022)

Always read the label.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 27, 2022)

.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1186074



Will they delete your order if they don't agree with it?


----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)

*Not political.......It is about home invasion, assault & battery.....or something else......*



















*   *


----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Only problem here is, pay phones had all but disappeared before either of your children were old enough to be shown how to use them


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Only problem here is, pay phones had all but disappeared before either of your children were old enough to be shown how to use them


I actually saw some in Kalispell Montana outside of Glacier National Park this summer.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually saw some in Kalispell Montana outside of Glacier National Park this summer.


I see one here and there every now and then but I think they are more of a historical artifact than a functioning device


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 29, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually saw some in Kalispell Montana outside of Glacier National Park this summer.



Saw one earlier this month in Boston inside of a buildings common area. My wife wanted to get a pic acting as she was using it, but someone walked up ti it and started using right afterwards.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Never watch Good Will Hunting at deer camp!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 30, 2022)

Give it a second.....


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 30, 2022)

.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Give it a second.....
> 
> View attachment 1186331


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Oct 30, 2022)

*Wow…..looks like they have added to their goods for sale……*


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 1, 2022)

Dub said:


>


... Missed the underwear clip.


----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 1, 2022)

.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> ... Missed the underwear clip.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Nov 2, 2022)

I guess that works???


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Nov 2, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1187005



That ain't going nowhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)

It's not the thing I am most thankful for....but it is up there near the top of the list.


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2022)

Dub said:


> View attachment 1187428


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)

Impressive............


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 4, 2022)

Ah the good Ol days


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1187621


They deliver to democrats too


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Nov 5, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1187621


We as a society are not going to make it, are we?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2022)

Brake light fixed


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 6, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brake light fixed
> 
> 
> View attachment 1188194



I once bought a brand new pickup truck that had no brake light switch installed. Discovered this 2 weeks after purchase when trying to hook up trailer lights.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Nov 7, 2022)

Good stuff y'all!! Got tired of hitting the "like" button


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2022)

If I ever win the lottery...there will be signs


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Nov 8, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1188736


Better hurry up, you’re about out of time.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 8, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1188341


----------



## Dub (Nov 8, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1188480












Don't forget a stick shift....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## only (Nov 9, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2022)

Why no ones seeing any deer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dub said:


>


----------



## only (Nov 11, 2022)

Ha


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1189509


A high maintenance project to avoid.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 11, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A high maintenance project to avoid.


That’s just nasty


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> That’s just nasty


It wasn't my intention to be nasty.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 11, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It wasn't my intention to be nasty.


If those are your feet you are


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2022)

If I could find my penalty flag, I would throw it.  The pictures have made that post less than worthless.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 11, 2022)

Why can't a fella show off his new leaf rake?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)

Man just think of the back scratches she could give a fellow. Then go out and rake the gravel in the driveway.


----------



## Mars (Nov 11, 2022)

Bet she could get a job with Ga Power. She could scoot up a light pole like squirrel with those things.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Milkman (Nov 11, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1189509


@Jim Thompson is a foot man


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2022)

Milkman said:


> @Jim Thompson is a foot man


My own feet!


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## only (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh lawd don’t ban me for this one!


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 12, 2022)

A restaurant near me has a bad review for raw pink meat. Idiots are everywhere. This one was in NC.


----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Nov 12, 2022)

Dub said:


>




yes but for few minutes you will have more bear fighting experience than 99% of the worlds population!


----------



## only (Nov 12, 2022)

So true!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Nov 14, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Rather than One Night, I think a better name for that would be Last Night. As in you take this and it will be your last night.


----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 14, 2022)

Masks taken to a whole another level


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 16, 2022)

Did I post this before?

First 60 secs...


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2022)

Restrooms


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Nov 18, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1191178


Morning Kang of the Mountain OK apprentice Deer Master Nostep


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 18, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Morning Kang of the Mountain OK apprentice Deer Master Nostep


Morning Fish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1191178


My name is Jan Jansen.  I come from Wisconsin....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Nov 18, 2022)

There is this


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)

Ready for family at Thanksgiving


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)

New “ninny”


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 22, 2022)

Me ryecheer !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## specialk (Nov 29, 2022)

MSD123467 on Instagram: "#R810 #treeremoval"
					

MSD123467 shared a post on Instagram: "#R810 #treeremoval". Follow their account to see 214 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## 2dye4 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1193358


We are surrounded by those these days


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2022)

Ouch…..headache


----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Dec 2, 2022)

heggy said:


> View attachment 1193821


Sounds like a lot of people in this town


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 3, 2022)

Funny pic but after the mosquito the hippo is the most deadly animal in Africa and by a mile at that.  They can also outrun most people on land.


Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1194038


----------



## snookdoctor (Dec 3, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> Funny pic but after the mosquito the hippo is the most deadly animal in Africa and by a mile at that.  They can also outrun most people on land.


I'm sure glad I divorced mine!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2022)

snookdoctor said:


> I'm sure glad I divorced mine!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## fflintlock (Dec 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1194047


I found out being the big dog ain't worth the xtra money.

Prolly took a few years off my life and I don't have any contact except 1 "friend" from those years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


Pure lunacy.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 3, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Pure lunacy.


 I think he landed closer to the edge than the center.
 I mean... What good was the helmet gonna do?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


But why?????


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2022)

Ain't no way. No way!


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 3, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> But why?????


Well I guess when you're that stupid....


THEN WHY NOT???

As for the helmet, fashion statement influencer


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 3, 2022)

I think the helmet was in case he collided with one of the other sky divers.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


No way Jose


----------



## Milkman (Dec 5, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


 @elfiii


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 5, 2022)

Milkman said:


> @elfiii


That one ain't nekkid.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 5, 2022)

The save it for later diet


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1194895




But our "wand" never had a nice smooth bubble on the end. It was like a jagged glass rod that mom stuck in the cut or scrape.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2022)

My wife's Uncle and cousins are 3 generations of maritime pilots in the Chesapeake Bay area...
 They are boated or helicoptered on and off ships nearing port to bring them to/from their final destination in the home waters.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Dec 8, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2022)




----------

